# NO INTERIOR LIGHTS!!!



## dezurita (Dec 1, 2005)

I recently washed my engine off. Just hosed it down really good. After this, my interior lights stopped working. Found out that a fuse under my dash was blown. Replaced the fuse, but now all the interior lights stay on (door open, door closed, car running, car off, etc...). Take out the fuse, they all go off. Also affects the trunk light and the beeping when the door is open and key is in ignition. Power locks work fine, after market alarm system works fine with door locks. I think it might be the Smart Entry Control Unit. Anyone have any ideas how to get my interior lights working again?


----------

